# Palomar Challenge Registration now open! 6-23-12



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Rides of 35 to 62 miles. All riders are offered timing up the East Grade of Palomar Mountain. Pre registered gee includes colorful tech event shirt, well stocked rest stops, awesome routes. An optional post ride lunch is available.
More info plus both online and mail in registration here: HOME


----------

